# Bed with splayed legs



## sakumar9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to make this bed as my next project. Can I ask for advise on how to design the splayed legs? I am particularly concerned about the strength so I am not sure what joinery should I be using.

Here is the reference bed with splayed legs: https://d3df8ea8ea59eq.cloudfront.ne...6784/large.jpg










e plan this bed?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would probably do something like a scarf
joint attaching the legs to the platform with
through bolts.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My first thought was build it like a table apron and legs. But that is an extreme angle and all the force will be on the joinery or fasteners, so reinforcement with metal would be a good idea. Not sure, but I look forward to the answers.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

The leg extends past the apron till it reaches the bottom of the bed. Any other scenario will fail. Everyone has its own taste but to me the bed looks extremely ugly. (maybe because subconsciously I think about it as a not the strongest design)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would laminate 3 pieces together (or maybe just a piece of 10/4) and cut out and shape as wanted, then run the skirts into the leg.
Like so,


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Well damn, I always splayed the legs after getting in the bed. All these years and now I find out. ;-)


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

jbay has it right. Just be carefull with the horizontal sports.

-Madts.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Just imagine all the stubbed toes …


----------



## Ub1chris (Aug 15, 2014)

> Just imagine all the stubbed toes …
> 
> - Rick M


That was my first thought too…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

If I was considering this I would use a "race track" like leg, either front to back or side to side which would be stronger and, in my opinion, just as appealing.


----------

